# Nobody wants a "NEW" Fluval G3 for half the original Price?



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

Guys ive been tryin go sell my Fluval G3 and nobody has given it a second look....Im just wondering why?

Its NEW and is simply amazing...Salt or Fresh....


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a horrible, comically bad little filter with a price tag that has no basis in reality.


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Subtle...*

The title says it....LOL...im still gona try to find a buyer...but it IS a good filter though...i just dont think that anybody wants to invest in it...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

magicboi86 said:


> The title says it....LOL...im still gona try to find a buyer...but it IS a good filter though...i just dont think that anybody wants to invest in it...


It isn't an investment


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

*....*

If you've seen it work...you wouldnt think so...its the electronic component that makes the price though...but the convenience of how easy it is to maintain and clean...is way superior than all other filters...so it actually is an investment...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

magicboi86 said:


> If you've seen it work...you wouldnt think so...its the electronic component that makes the price though...but the convenience of how easy it is to maintain and clean...is way superior than all other filters...so it actually is an investment...


Best of luck with your sale.


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

*....*

LOL thanks...mite be a little bit of sarcasm there...but hey wat can i do? hahhaa


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ill be quite honest, I saw this filter when it first came out, and thought it was amazing. Sleek design, neat information in the display. That being said, I had/have no need for another filter, albeit an expensive one, and I didn't like paying for unit specific cartridges, which were no doubt overpriced.


Good luck with the sale though, as for 1/2 price someone should jump on it!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think it's cool. But for $250 I want an FX 5 or an Eheim Classic, with the bio-load-capacity of a horse's intestines.  I am a gadget freak, and I was following the Fluval G series with great interest. But it had conductivity instead of a pH sensor, and that seemed a "cheap out" for me. I would like, ideally, pH, an electronic ammonia detector for >1ppt alarming, and TDS (conductivity is a decent stand-in for TDS).

I think the TDS-style monitoring provided by the built-in "conductivity" sensor would be cool, especially if you could log it and plot the data on your computer. The idea of having a filter with a wave function is appealing.

Heck, some day I will probably engineer some kind of uber-geek techno tank. Right now I'm playing around with DIY-filter-impeller-based CO2 diffusion techniques. 

W

P.S. Ammonia sensors for wastewater applications (big-huge things) go for about $5K each and the whole Ammonia Online Analyzer box costs about $20K.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I think it's cool. But for $200 I want an FX 5 with the bio-load-capacity of a horse's intestines.
> 
> W


hahahaha


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I think it's cool. But for $250 I want an FX 5 or an Eheim Classic, with the bio-load-capacity of a horse's intestines.


LOL 

I agree... I'd rather spend the money on a larger filter.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I think it's cool. But for $200 I want an FX 5 or an Eheim Classic


Get it for $200, I'd trade my FX5 or xP4 for it



Anyway if the price can be slightly cheaper (in pn you posted as $300), I might...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think bigfishy is your guy. You guys Pm and discuss.

W


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

you might want to post a price!! I havent seen one on here yet.


thanks


john


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Not sold yet?

Okay, I'll buy it for $100. ;-)

W


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

i dont know what to do guys...this sucks...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> But it had conductivity instead of a pH sensor, and that seemed a "cheap out" for me. I would like, ideally, pH, an electronic ammonia detector for >1ppt alarming, and TDS (conductivity is a decent stand-in for TDS).


Now, why would you want TDS over mS? mS is more accurate and they _essentially_ measure the same things.


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

*I'm interested.*



magicboi86 said:


> Guys ive been tryin go sell my Fluval G3 and nobody has given it a second look....Im just wondering why?
> 
> Its NEW and is simply amazing...Salt or Fresh....


what area are you in? I'm converting my red devil tank to angels, would be a good time to try this.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

From devils to angels eh? Welcome to the bright side of the force.

W


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

*the force*

not ready to be Luke yet!


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

im located in mississauga...


----------

